
Ask HN: Accept counter-offer? - throwaway151212
I&#x27;m looking for some guidance on a decision I&#x27;m facing.<p>I&#x27;ve been headhunted for a more senior role with another company. I had been comfortable with my current role, but after seeing what&#x27;s on offer, I feel like the step up would really suit me from a job satisfaction POV.<p>When I discussed this with my boss, she agreed that I would be a great fit for that type of role, but should consider a more senior role that is about to open up within the company - one that is similar to the headhunter&#x27;s offer.<p>From my research, general consensus seems to be <i>not</i> to accept counter-offers from my current employer, but in general, they usually refer to a salary increase only.<p>Do you think the same rule applies to counter offers that include promotion to a more senior role?<p>Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. Thanks.
======
brudgers
Caveat: I don't have full context. I am defaulting to a low level of
effectiveness/trust/dynamicism in the managerial structure of your current
workplace.

"About to open up" is hinting at a promise not a firm counter-offer. A firm
counter offer would be an actual position/raise/role etc. Based on your
description it does not sound like a counter offer, it sounds like ordinary
management. It's attractiveness is that it is comfortable and pushes challenge
down the road.

Your description suggests [I could be entirely wrong] a current workplace
where roles are more static and increases in responsibility slow to come
rather than dynamic. Evidence for this is that the company's response to your
potential departure is undecisive.

Again, all this is radical inference from limited specific information. Your
current employer may be great and about to promote you.

Good luck.

------
ctmkpp
The keyword is "about to open up". Unless she has a written guarantee, it
doesn't really mean anything tbh. Things might fall through. At least your new
position is guaranteed.

Also, what were your reasons to wanting to move? That could be a factor as
well.

------
tvm
Your boss is probably just trying to buy some time to find a replacement. I've
seen this happen numerous times. You'd probably end being at same position for
some more time (meanwhile the other company finds their employee elsewhere).
After that you will be informed that this new position was cancelled.

This is employers best trick do if they don't want you to leave immediately or
don't want to give you some larger salary raise which would make you stay.

I'd leave.

------
dogstraightup
Do not take a counter-offer. As you you'll find from a quick google search
(and there is plenty of research to back it up), a counter-offer is nothing
more than a temporary band-aid to a bigger problem. Research shows after six
months the majority of people end up leaving anyway.

------
staunch
The "role that is about to open up" line is a huge red flag. Your boss may be
trying to manipulate you into staying long enough to find a replacement, now
that you're known to be "disloyal".

This is why people tell you not to take the counter-offer.

------
danieltillett
It depends entirely on how you feel about your current job. If you weren't
looking and were cold approached then it is a bit different than if you were
actively looking.

